# error with make menuconfig

## albright

Just emerged tuxonice-2.6.28-r2

make menuconfig gives this:

```
collect2: ld terminated with signal 11 [Segmentation fault]

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `scripts/kconfig/mconf.o' is incompatible with i386 output

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o' is incompatible with i386 output

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.o' is incompatible with i386 output

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/util.o' is incompatible with i386 output

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/inputbox.o' is incompatible with i386 output

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/textbox.o' is incompatible with i386 output

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/yesno.o' is incompatible with i386 output

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/menubox.o' is incompatible with i386 output

```

if I back into the ...-r1 directory make menuconfig works fine.

Anyone know what's going on here?

----------

## foxicatko

The linker is trying to link files that have been created for x86_64 architecture, but the linker has been built for i386.

I'd say you have either wrong version of gcc (i386) or wrong source.

Try running 

```
 make mrproper; make menuconfig
```

 to see if you can get rid of the object files, if you're sure you're running the correct version of gcc (ld).

----------

## albright

Since I have no trouble building tuxonice-2.6.29-r1 this looks

like a mispackaging problem of some kind ...

does -r2 work for anyone here?

EDIT: I copied the r1/scripts/kconfig files to the r2/scripts/kconfig

directory and then everything worked   :Confused:   Needless to say, this

is bullshit.

----------

